# Recording weights



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just wondered how ppl here record their lifting weights. Do you include the bar if they are Olympic bars as don't they weigh about 29kg?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i include bar, far as i know they are 20kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I include bar also and Oly bars are 20kg mate


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

See, I've been recoding mine without, which seems to me I've been under cutting myself lol.

When ive been thinking I'm squatted 80kg I've actually squatted 100kg.

Happy days...


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

when i record weights i just add the plates up not including the bar, its only a personal record and aslong as those numbers are going up all is good i recon, but then again im sh1t at maths and cnt be arsed to work out what plates i need to put on the bar after subtracting the weight of the bar lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

20kg is 20kg bud add it in from now on lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Happy days, that's put a smile on my face lol.

Simple things hey n simple minds.


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

i never realised they were 20kg, even i can add that up lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I always add the bar into my lifts.

As Jordan says, 20kg is 20kgeace:

Unless you are using a smith machine with a counter balance.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah you're lifting it mate so it counts


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would only count Olympic bar... Which I use for things like squats, deads, bench press and military press.

So like today I thought my PB for military press was 40kg now it's 60kg

Woop lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I wish I could put 20kg's on my military press overnight lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol, don't we all.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Impressive MP there dude, that's a very good weight for a relative newbie. Saying that, your shoulders do look like they're carrying a bit of mass in your pics.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I started training when I was 18 for about 12 months or so but due to injury I stopped and never got back into it till now n I've really surprised myself with some weights lol.

Roman deads 100kg

Squat 100kg

Bench 75kg

MP 60kg


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Good lifting X3, I always include the bar when I lift, I always find it weird when people don't include the weight, after all it is worth 20kg.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha! I loved that post Doggy, weight is just a number followed by but I count the bar in that number lol.

Your spot on with your post though, If your working the muscle it doesn't matter how much weight as long as your overloading.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think PB's (seeing an increase in set numbers also) are actually more important than is being made out. From an emotional standpoint seeing an increase in numbers is a definitive way to know you are progressing. I say this as many BB's are partially body-dysomorphic. Its an indication of, all other things being equal, an increase in lbm. (CNS stimulation blah blah, I know I know)


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Young Gun said:


> I think PB's (seeing an increase in set numbers also) are actually more important than is being made out. From an emotional standpoint seeing an increase in numbers is a definitive way to know you are progressing. I say this as many BB's are partially body-dysomorphic. Its an indication of, all other things being equal, an increase in lbm. (CNS stimulation blah blah, I know I know)


I agree.

I don't see a change when I look in a mirror, but I do get an incredible rush when I set a new pb, particularly on one of the big three compounds.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

doggy said:


> Here's a good example. MEeky just sent me a text me saying his training partner was benching 132 kg. HE is A skinny guy on his second course. HE must weigh about 70 kg. How can anyone natural compete with that? So its swings and round abouts, claiming a figure is meaningless unless it can be backed up and put into context. I need to start recording my weights but It's only to know where I left off on my last work out. I saw a guy attempt to squat 150. He made an arse of it dropping weights every where. AFter that he attempted 130, form was terrible, my back hurt just watching. BUT he thinks he just squatted a personal best.


i see what you are saying and agree that comparing your weights to someone elses doesn't really mean an awful lot. But comparing them to what you did last week or last month, now that's where they are invaluable. I find it a great motivator to look back through my journal and see the progression and as meaty has said doing a PB on a big compound gives me a real buzz.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed ^^^ imagine my rag when I realised I have been setting PBs on deads for two months and not realising lmao


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

mark_star said:


> i see what you are saying and agree that comparing your weights to someone elses doesn't really mean an awful lot. But comparing them to what you did last week or last month, now that's where they are invaluable. I find it a great motivator to look back through my journal and see the progression and as meaty has said doing a PB on a big compound gives me a real buzz.


Exactly. That's a much better way of articulating what I was getting at Mark. I don't mean comparing yourself to others. But as Bornagain says I struggle looking in the mirror. When I take pics I honestly don't recognise its my body.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've come to train using a very simple moto: BEAT THE BOOK!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Young Gun said:


> Exactly. That's a much better way of articulating what I was getting at Mark. I don't mean comparing yourself to others. But as Bornagain says I struggle looking in the mirror. When I take pics I honestly don't recognise its my body.


I must admit i think i deffo have a bit dysmorphia about myself, but when i look at some pics ive taken off myself i can think its not me. On topic i know i could increase my personal best on bench press, but i so flatly refuse to arch my back etc just to get a bigger lift.


----------

